# "Mr. and Mrs." Set.....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just whupped these two puppies out for a special couple. Bobby, I ordered your paper for the pix transfers to the antler..May be calling you for details..Copied your 'tutorial' to a special file and am gonna print it so I can have it in front of me when I give it a shot...Many thanks for the tips...and you better stand by too, Bill.. Looks like you two got it down pat,,,,,

Pray for me...LOL 

Jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

They be looking good Jim


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very Nice Tortuga! That is one lucky couple there. Please post pics of the final pens! Man, I really need to start doing something other then lures, but you guys will make me look like a rookie.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Very Nice Tortuga! That is one lucky couple there. Please post pics of the final pens! Man, I really need to start doing something other then lures, but you guys will make me look like a rookie.


LOL...this ain't 'rocket science', SH...we're all 'rookies' ...but..ENTHUSIASTIC rookies...Personally I'd give a pretty if I could do that air brush (?) painting on those beautiful lures...Actually,far as I'm concerned, these two are finished. Gotta time schedule on this set.. Gonna take my time trying to learn Bobby and Bill's skills at the artwork on their pens..Time will tell...:spineyes:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They look really good. Make the couple smile for sure.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> ...Personally I'd give a pretty if I could do that air brush (?) painting on those beautiful lures...


I'll make you a deal I'll help you with everything I know (ain't a lot) about using the airbrushh if you help me get set up in making pens.
I don't even know where to start. I guess you need a mandrel and a pen pushy together thingie and stuff?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you don't need a "pushy thingie" but it helps. I use a clamp.

buy a pen "starters kit" from Craft Supplies Unlimited (PSI and others probably has them) - it should have a mandrel, blanks, penkits, drill bit and pen mill (for squaring blanks)

you should already have everything else you need to get started.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When did you say you were going to be in Crystal Beach?? Come over to the house and I will show you everything you need. Might even let you make a pen on my stuff.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Bobby said:


> When did you say you were going to be in Crystal Beach?? Come over to the house and I will show you everything you need. Might even let you make a pen on my stuff.


Shannon and I will be there the the 9th through the 15th. My parents and family are pretty big partiers though, I may not be allowed to play with power tools:spineyes:
Good idea, I'll get ahold of you and let you know our schedule when we are down. Maybe one morning?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> you don't need a "pushy thingie" but it helps.


Ya like the technical terms? :slimer:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Very Pretty Jim!! We got us some real ARRRR-TEEEESTs in here!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You guys are knocking the lights out of those pens! Awesome work...they just keep getting better and better!! After turning pens with the students for over ten years, I thought I'd seen every option done. NOT SO!! Keep up the excellent work! jim


----------

